# My new Subway!



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Some of you have joked about building a subway in your yard, but I've gone and done it!! Here's the base! 8' down. Now, when I am working in my office, I can hear the rumble of a subway train!










Entry in to the basement. Tight 4' diameter curve. Just like the PATH in to Hoboken...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark
Subway (you cannot trick us)....seems more like a moat, we'll not risk another frontal assault (cave or in your case the open shed). That rabbit's dynamite.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

You're about 23 days too late for april fools!!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean this thing??
http://www.rodenator.com/ 

(not for the faint at heart) 


Yes it pumps propane and oxygen into the hole, then you flick the ignitor (BOOM!)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

OH Dang! And I thought he was a passin out sandwiches!! Regal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Subway?, looks suspiciously like a french drain methinks


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. where do I get a rodenator ???


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 23 Apr 2010 10:15 AM 
OK.. where do I get a rodenator ??? 
right on the website 

http://www.rodenator.com/environmen...ermination


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I can hear the howls of outrage from those PETA whackos already! (Heh heh heh...)


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, How will you get the subway car out in time to avoid the traffic after the FLUSH of the toilet...................Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim. Simple. 

Floating roadbed.

Mark


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

And floater logs for your disconnects


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect! There's no money in hauling people anyway!


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

If Rodenator works so well why does the exterminator needs to come back if all the rodents are gone?


----------

